# Scale Auto



## Laughing Gecko (Nov 1, 2010)

I have been a subscriber of Scale Auto since 1999 and prior to that, I was purchasing their issues at retail bookstores for a few years. 
After more than 40 years, it is sad to hear that *Scale Auto* will be discontinuing publication of their magazine. October 2020 will be their final issue--coming out soon. They will, however, be represented in *FineScale Modeler* magazine, and online.
This is what they are saying..."_As a subscriber to Scale Auto, you may have one or more issues of your subscription remaining. You will receive FineScale Modeler magazine for the remainder of your subscription, starting with the November issue. If you’re already a FineScale Modeler magazine subscriber, your current FineScale Modeler subscription will be extended for as many issues remaining on your Scale Auto subscription._"
I hope that the many contributors and writers can find a forum--such as this one--to continue their Q & A and Tech Tips with us. Also, hopefully, there will still be coverage of the many shows around the country, and that they continue to publish their annual "Contest Cars" issue.
Any thoughts?......


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is the online representation going to be a paid subscription?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The very first issue of SAE I bought featured an article on the MPC 1/25 General Lee kit, and I think I've still got it some where.


----------



## Laughing Gecko (Nov 1, 2010)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is the online representation going to be a paid subscription?


Not sure. I'll try to find out. They may not have made a decision about that, yet.


----------



## Laughing Gecko (Nov 1, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> The very first issue of SAE I bought featured an article on the MPC 1/25 General Lee kit, and I think I've still got it some where.


Could it be the one pictured?
The only other one I remember is from July, 1981.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Nope, the cover had a white back ground with just 2 models on the cover.


Laughing Gecko said:


> Could it be the one pictured?
> The only other one I remember is from July, 1981.


----------

